# Can he chew on this?



## BunMommaD (Feb 29, 2012)

So our dogs have this huge knotted rawhide (just the white plain kind no flavor or anything) they have had it since Christmas before last and are still working on it lol

Wll a few days ago cookie went over and started chewing on the end that is still fresh (has not been chewed on by the dogs) he was really going at it... I checked it and none was coming off and he wasn't eating any of it...just gnawing on it... He seems to really like the way it feels on his teeth or something...

Cn I let him? As long as he isn't eating it? Or should I take it away?


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 29, 2012)

He also only seems to do it when one of the dogs are chewing on the other end... Maybe he is just mimicking them? Do buns even do that? Lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 29, 2012)

That's an interesting question.

My concern is where is it from? Unfortunately so many items are brought over from overseas, to be honest I would not give any animal dog or bunny anything made over there. I work at a place that imports form overseas and wouldnot give any of their chew products to any animal. A coworker gave her dog one and the poor thing was sick from both ends.

This is just my opinion, I'm not saying it is right but just wanted you to be aware.

Susan


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 29, 2012)

That is interesting... I never thought that rawhides would be imported... Our dogs have been chewing/eating them for years and never had a problem.... My only concern with cookie was that it was an animal by product and bunnys are plant eaters? So it could make him sick?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 29, 2012)

How is he feeling now? Hoping nothing is wrong and he's not sick over it. I wouldn't allow him to chew on it though in the future. Willard likes to mark Jake's toys and we tell him "No". Just because they are Jake's toys. I know Jake is very possessive of any rawhide bones we give him so we don't let the rabbits near his things. Just like we don't allow Jake to touch any of the rabbits toys. I don't want anyone hurt over a bone or a toy. Not that Jake would intentionally do anything, but it is his. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh he's acting fine... He's done it a few times now... And if there were any possession or anything with the toy we would separate them, but the dogs have a big toy basket full of stuffed animals and toys and cookie plays with them, sometimes he'll even playing with Charlie with them! It's very cute to watch them chase each other around lol I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and maybe next time he starts to go for it I'll try and offer him something more appropriate to chew on... I swear he is doing it to mimic Charlie though lol they have really become good buddies...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 1, 2012)

The dogs have become extremely submissive twords cookie the last week or so... If they are eating and he goes up to them they just lie down and wait for him to leave or them walk away... He definitely runs the roost lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad to hear the dogs have complete accepted Cookie. I have to say Jake has been an angel with our boys, but we still have to watch. He does get excited and at 50 lbs he could do some damage. Not that he would do it on purpose. 

Sounds like Cookie is ruling the roost if he can get dogs to stop eating until he leaves. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like our Commander Bun-Bun---she let us live in "her" house.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes he is definitely kid of enough to let us live here 

And yes K, ours get excited sometimes too but they are only 9 and 15 lbs  and if we can get them to calm down... cookie will! Lol all he has to do is give emm a little charge or maybe a bop with his front paw and they calm right down... Lol it's pretty funny!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 1, 2012)

To me it sounds like the rabbit is just mirroring the dog's behavior. My cats and rabbits learn from each other all the time, particularly between Andre and Gary because they play together so much.

Andre (cat) has started to chew and dig at the cardboard I put up for Gary (rabbit) along the fencing protecting the baseboards. The two of them have great fun going at it together, side by side.

Gary has learned to pull the toys out of the toy box from Andre. Sometimes they are digging in the box together looking for a toy.


----------

